# Freebox Revolution, son NAS et Un HD externe



## lio31 (14 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir

je fais face à un petit problème de "permissions" vers le DD Externe branché en USB sur ma Freebox V6 (server).

Je précise: La freebox server monte bien dans le FINDER (idem via Cyberduck par ex). Dans l'arborescence de la freebox, je peux lire, écrire, effacer (que ce soient des fichiers ou des dossiers).

A l'inverse, lorsque mon DD externe est connecté en USB sur la freebox, je peux lire ces fichier et contenus de répertoire mais ni copier/effacer de nouveaux fichiers / dossiers.

Je précise:
- que ce DD a été formaté en HFS+ (journalisé) et que toutes ses permissions, lorsqu'il est connecté en direct sur mon Mac, sont lecture & écriture pour moi, staf et everyone.
- que le FINDER (ou cyberduck, idem résultat) se connecte à la Freebox server en mode ADMIN et non invité. Je dois pouvoir faire ce que je veux !

C'est une plaie ! si quelqu'un(e) a la solution, je la prends.
Merci d'avance


----------



## fpoil (15 Mars 2011)

A ce que j'ai lu (pas encore eu le temps de tester), il faut que ton disque hfs+ soit :

- non journalisé
- formaté avec une partition MBR et non GUID (avec l'utilitaire de disque)

tu peux faire un test avec une clé usb si tu en a une

Sinon, j'ai le même souci que toi : disque externe vu dans le finder en lecture pas en écriture.
Dès que j'ai un petit peu de temps je teste


----------



## lio31 (15 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir FPoil

merci de ton attention et de ton message. Je viens d'essayer à l'instant. Avec une clé USB, impossible de "partionner" en MBR. Je l'ai donc fait avec mon DD (pas le choix), j'ai fait des essais (création de dossier & fichier, effacement, etc) au travers de la Freebox v6 et Ô Joie, çà marche ! Je ne sais pas ou tu avais glané cette information (j'avais pourtant fait le tour du net) mais ta source est fiable.

Encore Merci !
maclio


----------



## fpoil (15 Mars 2011)

Testé sur une clé USB que je viens juste de formater en MBR non journalisé : lecture et écriture ok


----------



## lio31 (15 Mars 2011)

Oups... j'ai dû me planter sur le coup de la clé USB (en fait, j'utilisais une carte SD montée en USB). Bref, je viens de faire une autre découverte depuis.

Je formate en journalisé MBR, je copie un fichier au travers de la freebox (youpla, çà marche, yes) puis j'efface (il disparait, tout va bien). Puis, je connecte le DD en direct sur mon macbook et et et... le fichier est toujours là ! Tu as çà aussi ?


----------



## lio31 (17 Mars 2011)

Il y a qq chose d'autre. Dans les mêmes conditions de formatage, même disque:
- avec peu de data sur le disque (cf. ci dessus), je peux l'administrer de ma freebox
- avec bcp de data sauvegardée dessus (approx 1 To), impossible. Access denied, pb de permissions encore... j'en perds mon latin. Ce, que ce soit en FINDER ou CYBERDUCK...

Il doit y avoir autre chose que le formatage.... zut!


----------

